# 40/50hp tohatsu 2 stroke(3cyl)



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

does anyone here have one?

im thinking my 2001 40hp may be missing a couple pieces for the tilt, i sure could use some real life pics for the manual tilt area...

thanks


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Kyle,

I think you might find it here with a little looking.

http://www.tohatsuoutboardparts.com/Parts-Books.html

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry it's kinda late... I have a 40 tohatsu and have a service manual if you need any pics of anything text me or call me at 361-726-5255


----------

